# ubuntu 13.10 32/63 installation / dialogfeld unerreichbar



## NetBull (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 

brauchte zwei OS auf VM aufgesetzt um Software in verschiedenen Auflösungen zu testen. Da ich bei Windows für jede Installation eine Lizenz kaufen müsste wollte ich das mit LINUX machen. 

Hab von CHIP die ubuntu 13.10 32 aufgesetzt (1024MB RAM / 32GB HD / 1 Proz.) und schon der erste Screen blockiert mich. Habe dort ein Dialogfeld, das aber unten rechts aus dem Bildschirm rutscht und kann es weder verschieben noch irgendwie interagieren. 

Screenshot: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kann mir hier jemand sagen wie ich das aufgesetzt bekomme?

cu deAndro


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Dezember 2013)

Probier mal, ob du den Dialog verschieben kannst wenn du Alt (Strg) gedrückt hältst. Hast du denn die richtige Auflösung eingestellt?


----------



## NetBull (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 

ja die Auflösung war richtig. VM richtet sich ja nach der Client-Auflösung, wenn die auf den aktuellen Host Bildschirm passt, wenn nicht gibt es scrollbalken. 

Kann es nicht rekonstruieren, da ich die VM mittlerweile gelöscht habe. Ein neuer Versuch endet in einem "endlos waiting black screen". Da ich nicht die Ewigkeit zeit habe, suche ich nach einer anderen Installations-Quelle. Vielleicht war das Image doof.


----------

